# Rockgeist Custom Frame Bag



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

I just received this frame bag from Rockgiest the other day, i had it custom made for my frame by sending in a pic of my bike with a measuring tape on it. The bottom of the bag is bolt on to my water bottle cage attachments. It has a divider in the middle that can be converted with a velcro strip in it in case I need to use the whole compartment for bigger items. I am not affiliated with Rockgeist at all just a very pleased customer. Just wanted to let you all know they are a great company if your planning on getting a custom bag made. Really happy with it. Also I rode last night in the rain and it kept all of my gear inside completely dry. I got it originally for backpacking trips but i love it so much I think it will stay on my bike permanently. Love being able to stuff a full sized jacket and gloves in there when I get to warm, store a rain/wind breaker in case it rains, and of course fits all of my tools/pump and water bladder.


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fattyrider38 said:


> View attachment 1220250
> I just received this frame bag from Rockgiest the other day, i had it custom made for my frame by sending in a pic of my bike with a measuring tape on it. The bottom of the bag is bolt on to my water bottle cage attachments. It has a divider in the middle that can be converted with a velcro strip in it in case I need to use the whole compartment for bigger items. I am not affiliated with Rockgeist at all just a very pleased customer. Just wanted to let you all know they are a great company if your planning on getting a custom bag made. Really happy with it. Also I rode last night in the rain and it kept all of my gear inside completely dry. I got it originally for backpacking trips but i love it so much I think it will stay on my bike permanently. Love being able to stuff a full sized jacket and gloves in there when I get to warm, store a rain/wind breaker in case it rains, and of course fits all of my tools/pump and water bladder.


Nice, and thank you for posting. I'm actually in the market for a new custom frame bag for my Kona. What did that end up running you? P.m. me if you don't wanna post a price. Thanks Chris

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fattyrider38 (Jun 7, 2018)

The bag wasn't that bad compared to other frame makers it is about on par, they start at just over a 100 I think then when you ad options like extra pockets, bolt on dual color it adds a bit but i think it was around 200 for mine with all of the options I added


----------



## injected59 (Aug 14, 2016)

Fattyrider38 said:


> The bag wasn't that bad compared to other frame makers it is about on par, they start at just over a 100 I think then when you ad options like extra pockets, bolt on dual color it adds a bit but i think it was around 200 for mine with all of the options I added


Not bad given most seat bags are over $200

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AppleYak (Aug 17, 2006)

I have two Rockgeist frame bags and they both are awesome. Rockgeist and ATM bags both use the photo fit method - which for a frame bag is the way to go in my opinion.


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

i have a couple too, Fiberflight DCF gondola and a liteskin partial frame, bolt on bag. both are excellent! id recommend Greg's work!


----------



## thmslilly (May 20, 2012)

I've got the Gondola dropper and can attest to the quality. Would, and will, go back to Rockgeist.


----------



## Flying_Scotsman (Jul 12, 2011)

AppleYak said:


> Rockgeist and ATM bags both use the photo fit method...


...... as does Rogue Panda.


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

injected59 said:


> Not bad given most seat bags are over $200
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Saddle bags are a lot harder to construct. Hence, the higher price. In my experience, frame bags are usually the easiest of the bags to make. They still take at least a day... so, I wouldn't begrudge paying at least 150 given cost of materials and at least a day of work. Just sayin' for informations sake.


----------



## NickSmolinske (Mar 8, 2008)

Flying_Scotsman said:


> ...... as does Rogue Panda.


Since 2014! I came up with it the first time we had an online order - I have a computer science background and it was pretty obvious that information doesn't need to be sent through snail mail this day and age. I'm still surprised it took 4 years for other brands to catch on.

I think at this point there's only one holdout I'm aware of.


----------

